
Disqus now compatible with Google AMP - angry-hacker
https://blog.disqus.com/disqus-now-compatible-with-google-amp?utm_campaign=Disqus+Blog+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=34764719&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--KrjQNORD9zP66wIVw74KAs62kxDfC8SV3PlDoCHbfvlDqQxeuNXPLN0ghLIB2fBEMNXnGFnaB8YSBAQbDRXwhVKLZ4g&_hsmi=34764719
======
vmarsy
I think that one of the interesting features with AMP to get good performance
is its free ("for now"[1]) caching system.

They also mention that " _Google has provided a cache that can be used by
anyone at no cost, and all AMPs will be cached by the Google AMP Cache. Other
companies may build their own AMP cache as well._ "[2], However I wasn't able
to find any documentation on how could someone build its own cache, and how to
configure its AMP pages to point to your own cache instead of Google's.

[1]
[https://developers.google.com/amp/cache/reference/limits](https://developers.google.com/amp/cache/reference/limits)

[2]
[https://www.ampproject.org/docs/support/faqs.html](https://www.ampproject.org/docs/support/faqs.html)

~~~
userbinator
Even without AMP, Google caches pages for its search results and I frequently
find the cached version both faster-loading and with less "fluff", especially
the text-only option, than the actual page.

------
freshyill
Will Disqus still surprise site owners by suddenly inserting ads?

~~~
pstuart
Maybe next they can figure out how to stop the spam posts that promote earning
thousands while working from home.

~~~
threeseed
It really is confusing to me why this problem is so hard to fix. 95% of their
spam could be fixed with simple rules e.g. Blocking specific posted domains.

~~~
pstuart
They just need to use that one weird trick to stop spammers!

------
0xFFC
I a not web developer, but as programmer who reads news regularly, it is quite
horrifying how one company (Google) single handedly make everyone to use one
technology.What about standardization?

Am I missing something? Isn't AMP for google? Now days I see every site
switching to it.

~~~
27182818284
Yes and no. The AMP project is by Google, but several of the big companies are
playing in this space. Eventually they don't mind if some of the practices
become W3C standards and the project is somewhat open being on GitHub for
people to contribute to

Google has AMP Facebook has Instant Articles Apple has the Apple News Format

So AMP is Google's version, which is really stripped down HTML to make a page
load faster. (Minimize requests, don't block things, etc)

The whole project is open and on GitHub. The easiest example I know off the
top of my head is to replace www with amp on Guardian pages. For example
[https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2016/sep/22/canada-
childre...](https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2016/sep/22/canada-children-
detention-immigration-solitary-confinement) shows how an article differs
slightly than its non-AMPed version

~~~
acangiano
//TODO: Abstract this out so its shared with the main GA tracking

------
pjmlp
Just get JavaScript out of the pages and they will be loaded fast, no need for
AMP contortions.

~~~
nullthanks
ya because no one uses javascript for anything

good solution.

~~~
pjmlp
That is exactly the problem. Web 2.0 should never have happened, the browser
should have stayed for iterative documents.

Luckily we do have the mobile OSes making it better.

------
kwijibob
I hope this helps - I always get frustrated when on mobile I'm watching the
disqus logo waiting for discussions to load. That can't be a good emotion to
link to their brand.

~~~
joelthelion
There's an uBlock ruleset that blocks it. I've never seen anything worth
reading in Disqus comments anyways.

~~~
le-mark
What's really needed is a third party JavaScript comment system you can map to
your own domain, which means the Comment api would have to be cors enabled,
and support custom domains i.e. So you configure the service to serve comments
from blog.mysite.com. uBlock surely won't block the same domain.

------
i_feel_great
Side scrolling keeps freezing on my mobile when viewing Google news. Reddit is
easier to read, but slower to load.

------
pitaj
What does it look like?

